# Vaping may make you start cocaine



## Stroodlepuff (8/9/14)

Yeah so this is the latest nonsense... 

http://reason.com/blog/2014/09/05/leaping-from-mouse-to-man-researchers-wa#comment

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/9/14)

Haha is this were our vape meets are headed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/9/14)

Geez. has anyone noticed how this anti-vape crap is escalating. steep incline ... whats next lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/9/14)

Well that explains my new found addiction to cocaine  lol.. i keeeeeed!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (8/9/14)

I know I'm always searching for a razor blade and a mirror after a good vape 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (8/9/14)

Well Boba's Bounty clearly already contains cocain, so im off to go powder my nose...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (8/9/14)

This is the best 1 I've seen so far. I really wonder what's next.


----------



## rvdwesth (8/9/14)

Ya I also whip out some baking powder and sniff that.... Gives me quite a rise... or is it high.... but only after I vape, never happened when I smoked?

 idiots!


----------



## Jimbo (8/9/14)

Just give them the FACE

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/14)

No guys, Its not vaping in general that will drive you towards cocaine, just keep clear of the "coke" flavours 

side note.... any local guys planning on a mushroom flavour?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt (8/9/14)

And what ever you do dont use this Mod!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/14)

Matt said:


> And what ever you do dont use this Mod!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (8/9/14)

But in all honesty, This is old news, its related to nicotine itself so its not ecig issue.

http://archives.drugabuse.gov/NIDA_Notes/NNVol15N5/Craving.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (8/9/14)

Is this the selfie thread.....oops, no sorry, need to go to the shop ....oooh look a chocolate.....I'm running.... whoohooo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Yiannaki (8/9/14)

This seems appropriate

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raslin (8/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> Geez. has anyone noticed how this anti-vape crap is escalating. steep incline ... whats next lol


I personally think we should make a concerted effort not encourage vapers not to try and "make a statement" by vaping in "non-smoking" areas. This will reduce the backlash from the zelots.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (8/9/14)

bhwhahaha, i was tagged on a post of this article (by a friend's mom) on facebook, i seriously thought while reading it that now i've heard everything from these fear mongering ass monkeys


----------



## sesh17 (8/9/14)

My next life I am coming back as a rat , free nic and coke


----------

